

DreamHost launches DreamObjects cloud storage service - tga
http://dreamhost.com/press-releases/dreamhost-introduces-dreamobjects-cloud-storage-service/

======
lsb
DreamHost is known more for its low prices than its reliability.

Look at the blurb on Inktank that starts _"Inktank is the company delivering
Ceph—the massively scalable, open source, distributed storage system"_ .
Follow the link at the end to <http://www.inktank.com> and the webpage just
shows a default successful Apache page: _"The web server software is running
but no content has been added, yet"_ .

This press release is over ten days old.

I wouldn't trust them with anything serious.

~~~
bithive123
That is really disappointing. We have been talking about setting up a Ceph
pilot at work, but now I'm not so sure.

~~~
nakedrobot2
dreamhost has failed for us so many times in the last 5 years that I don't
care to keep count. I'm guessing more than 10 major fuckups. Even things that
I thought they couldn't possibly screw up, they have. We have finally moved
_everything_ away from dreamhost. I now use it only for things that can go
down for days on end and nobody will care. dreamhost is definitely not to be
trusted with anything more critical than that.

~~~
jackowayed
Hm. I don't trust their hosting very much (it's cheap shared hosting, never
really expected to), but I've kept some domains and DNS with them and never
had a problem. I've thought about moving, but keep staying because there's no
compelling reason to change.

Care to give me compelling reasons to change?

~~~
seandougall
Honestly, there probably isn't a really compelling reason to switch, if you've
been able to survive through DNS caching. Dreamhost's customer service is
good, and their problems mostly stem from the fact that they do the exact same
thing every other budget shared hosting platform does: oversell like crazy,
cross their fingers, and hope that their users don't actually use all the
storage and bandwidth they've been promised. The only difference I can see is
that Dreamhost is probably the most popular such service, so that strategy
bites them in the ass more often than others.

For me, though, having relied on more than just registration and DNS through
Dreamhost and gotten screwed too many times, moving to Webfaction made a world
of difference. Their shared plan isn't as solid as dedicated hosting would be,
but at least I can say I get what I pay for. With Dreamhost, that much wasn't
true.

------
juddlyon
Interesting to see a budget host enter this arena, but it makes sense.

Pricing culled from the press release:

\- Usage billing: 7 cents per month

\- Prepaid: plans go below 5 cents to store 50 TB or more

\- Transfer out: 7 cents per GB

~~~
rarrrrrr
Wow, glad to see this space heating up with newcomers like Nimbus.io and Ceph
at about half the cost per GB. This is huge for storage consumers.

Now there's S3, Rackspace, Google and MS on the "low latency" end. Then
there's Amazon Glacier on the very very high latency (hours!) low cost side of
the spectrum, with Nimbus.io and Dreamhost in the middle.

------
alexrbarlow
Interesting, What would be more interesting is some stats on reliability, seen
as their reputation is one of mass, cheap, hosting.

------
bkanber
I had several clients on DreamHost and all of them have had some kind of
problem, whether it's unacceptable downtime or MySQL DBs crashing and not
being restored for 3+ days. I've spent a lot of time and effort moving clients
_off_ of DreamHost, so I don't know how I feel about this.

------
McGlockenshire
This is an interesting move for DreamHost. They built Ceph, and have been
using it internally for ages now.

I wonder if they're going to transform their reputation as a no-frills budget
web host.

